# Kurash, anyone?



## Kodora (Oct 21, 2004)

Hello, all --

I was just curious if there are any kurash fans here?  I came across this Central Asian art while teaching in the former Soviet republic of Uzbekistan some years ago, and wondered how well-known it is in MA circles.

:asian: 

Kodora


----------



## WillFightForBeer (Oct 21, 2004)

I have never heard of it before, is it a Russian folk style?
Please, explain. I'm intrigued.

-Ilya


----------



## Kodora (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't think it's Russian, Ilya -- as far as I can tell, it's an ancient form of wrestling native to Central Asia/Turkestan; so perhaps I should've asked this in a more general part of the forum.(?)  I just thought more ppl would recognize kurash in this section because of Russia's historical ties with this part of the world.

There's not too many websites in English about kurash, but here's one put out by the International Kurash Association: 

http://www.kurash-ika.org/home-e.php

I'd be curious if there's any similarities to Russian or other MA forms...


--Kodora

P.S. Are you or others here Russian?


----------



## WillFightForBeer (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm Russian, natively only. 
It looks a lot like Sambo but it seems to go a little beyond traditional sambo. They don't explain it very well, perhaps you should ask in the CMA/JMA section?

-Ilya


----------



## psi_radar (Oct 22, 2004)

Sounds/looks like a combination of Greco-Roman wrestling with some Judo-type throws included--reminds me a bit of native-american wrestling. It's also sport-based, which makes it quite different than the Ryabko-based Systema, which has no rules and as a military system can be quite devastating; or even Sambo which includes a lot of ground-work and locks. It's hard to tell from a few photographs and a paragraph of text, though. I haven't heard of anyone around here teaching it. There's a Systema school in Longmont if you're interested in taking RMA.


----------



## RMACKD (Oct 23, 2004)

I know a bit about the style. There is no groundwork and I believe you lose once you are thrown. Everything is very fast paced. If you do not get busy quickly then you will be seperated. I believe your knees can not touch the ground. This style influenced sambo throwing techniques a bit. Its interesting to hear of all the different slavic and former soviet wrestling styles. Some allow elbow and knee strikes.


----------

